# [SOLVED] BlueScreen problems



## oblivion1981 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi all 

For the past week or so, I have been having BSOD on Vista. If the system boots up correctly, I don't have any problems. I can play intensive games for hours without getting any error or BlueScreen. It only seems to happen during the boot or shutdown process.

My system info if that can help:
Asus P5K-Premium (BIOS 0612)
4*1024MB G.Skill PC 6400 (4-4-4-12)
Intel Core Quad Q6700
MSI GeForce 8800 GTX
1*WD Raptor 150GB (OS)
1*Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB
1*Seagate Barracude 7200.10 250GB
Asus 1814-BLT DVDR-W
Cooler Master 620W power supply
Vista Ultimate 32-bit (SP1 + latest updates)

Everything is running at stock speed/voltages.

What I've tried so far:

- chkdsk /F (no error found)
- Windows Memory Diagnostic (no error found)
- checked CPU / GPU temps (normal)

The BlueScreen types I've had so far have been either ntfs.sys or IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL

I hope this information can help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BlueScreen problems*



Hi oblivion1981 -

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!

Please get the memory dump files and I'll take a look at them.

c:\windows\minidump\ -get all of them 


Two other items that I would like are: (1) A Belarc Advisor report saved in "mht" format (Top right of Internet Explorer screen; Page; Saved as; save as mht), as a web page (html) or as a Word document. You can download Belarc HERE; (2) A DXDiag report - START | type dxdiag into the Start Search box | right-click on dxdiag.exe | select Run as Administrator | respond to User Access Control prompt. Then save this report as a text file. 

DO NOT post any of these items - see my PM for my email.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BlueScreen problems*



Hi oblivion1981 -

I picked up the files... but will need a day or two+ with them.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BlueScreen problems*



Hi oblivion1981 -

I would like to get an additional report from you, please - msinfo32.exe - 
START | type msinfo32 into the start search box | right-click on msinfo32.exe | screen will come up - it needs to read system information

Then save the report in System Information File (NFO) format by selecting File, then Save As - then please send to email.

In the interim, can you tell me anything about ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device - your alleged drive F: ? or G?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BlueScreen problems*



Hi. . .

I have processed the minidumps that you submitted and have some results for you:



```
[COLOR=Blue][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]
Mini042708-03.dmp   1:01:06   [COLOR=red]fltmgr.sys   avp.exe Kaspersky (read  _DEVICE_OBJECT not found)
86e89020: Could not read device object or _DEVICE_OBJECT not found[/COLOR]

Mini042708-04.dmp   6:58:28   [COLOR=Red]fltmgr.sys  avp.exe Kaspersky[/COLOR]
Mini042708-05.dmp   7:09:40   [color=red]fltmgr.sys  avp.exe Kaspersky[/COLOR]

Mini042608-01.dmp   8:09:28   [COLOR=red]taskeng.exe  win32k.sys  read ObpRootDirectoryObject[/COLOR]
Mini042608-02.dmp  10:01:00  [COLOR=red]wmpnetwk.exe ntfs.sys (Access violation)[/COLOR]
[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
```
The first three BSODs occurred when Kaspersky attempted to read your virtual DVD drive inadvertently through the fltmgr.sys driver filter and crashed doing so because the device was not found.

The fourth BSOD happened when the Task Manager program taskeng.exe was trying to read the root directory (e.g., g:\ or c:\, etc...) of a device drive. The only device that I found reference to was the virtual DVD drive, based on finding the driver belonging to it in the vicinity of the crash and I took note of its non-Vista SP1 version number. 

The last crash named the Windows Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service module wmpnetwk.exe as a likely suspect, but actually it was due to an "Access Violation" error by the WMP when it attempted to access the virtual drive via the Microsoft file filtering driver ntfs.sys. 

You have informed me that your solution thus far was the removal of Kaspersky, which I agree will work in the short run. Be wary of that virtual DVDs pre-SP1 driver, as I suspect it will continue to interact in with other SP1 updated drivers and may cause additional BSODs for you. 

One last item, please - you my have noticed the odd arrangement of the crash dumps - their date and crash dump number appear out of order, but the timestamp is not and the last two BSODs did follow the first three. Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2 (JC)


----------



## oblivion1981 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: BlueScreen problems*

Thanks a lot for your help!

I will leave Kaspersky out since my subscription was almost over anyway and buy NOD32 after the trial since it not only fixed my blue screens problems but also made my system much more responsive too !

I also uninstalled the virtual drive until they come up with an updated driver since you say it may cause some more problems in the future.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You are Welcome.... Good Luck to you.

jcgriff2


----------

